# Any thoughts?



## SDB777 (Jun 24, 2014)

I've been wanting to make the move to 'full frame' for awhile, and seeing the new models coming out I was wondering.....


#1:  Where would be a good place to start looking for maybe a lightly used Sony Alpha DSLR-A850?
(currently using an a350, was wanting to keep my lenses to save a few grand-or more)

#2:  With the lenses I have work on a full frame camera without 'issues'?
(did a few searches, but I am probably using the wrong search words, or maybe nothing is being said)
Lenses in question are 18-55(kit lens), 50/2.8 Sigma, 70-300 Sigma, I also have some extension tubes and such.....

#3:  Would you consider a 'refurbished' camera, if so...whom would you recommend getting it from?
(I guess this question could have been tossed on top of the first question, but it's different enough to warrant it's own)

#4:  If I was to actually find a full frame...where would be the best place to 'let loose' of the a350?
(rather not do any eBay stuff, those fees kill a fella!)






Scott (would love to trade in mine, but it ain't a car) B


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 24, 2014)

Look on Dyxum ... there might be some shooters going for the A7.
Also you will find much info in the Lens database
Sometime you can find some in the Sony Store


Dyxum exclusive sales - Dyxum - Page 1
A-Mount and E-mount Lens Index - Dyxum - Page 1
Digital Cameras - Clearance Sony Store - Sony US


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 24, 2014)

The Sony 18-55mm is an APS-C
I would have no problem with purchasing a refurbished camera ... if the price was fair.
Not sure where the best place would be on selling such an old model like the A350.


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for the links!  

Anyone have any opinions on the a850?
Good / Bad / Otherwise

I know the 99 is the 'top dog'(in the Sony line-up), but it is pretty far outside my budgeting allowance.





Scott (I already some other Sony stuff I'd can move onto the 'newer') B


----------

